# Custom John Deere 318



## Ray Feurstein (Sep 16, 2019)

Here is my rebuilt 1985 John Deere 318 with a 58 inch front loader and a Brantly backhoe. This is a little beast. I fabricated a tilt steering mechanism and modified the steering column so i can swing around and turn towards the backhoe. I rebuilt the hydraulic cylinders and replaced the hoses to the pump. It runs great and works hard.


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Ray, I gave you your own thread AND...... Enlarged your photos. I used to have a 316. You're absolutely correct that they are beasts, and yours with the hoe...... Wow, awesome! Welcome to the forum! Be sure to take a moment Ray, and add this John Deere to our showcase where you have the chance to be featured in our monthly tractor acknowledgement. Click the tractors button at the top of this page and follow the directions.


----------



## Bob Driver (Nov 1, 2017)

I'd be interested in knowing how much your machine actually weighs, because my first thought was.... What the hell is he running in those front tires, concrete?


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

I'll bet that the 318 is about 900 pounds.


Hoodoo Valley said:


> View attachment 51655





Bob Driver said:


> I'd be interested in knowing how much your machine actually weighs, because my first thought was.... What the hell is he running in those front tires, concrete?


----------



## Bob Driver (Nov 1, 2017)

Hoodoo Valley said:


> I'll bet that the 318 is about 900 pounds.


It weighed 800LBS as just a mower, *BEFORE *he added the 58" bucket system and backhoe attachment


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

My biggest concern would be the bronze bushings on the front wheels with a full load of dirt in the loader. No roller bearings on the front.


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Pretty innovative. Does it work well?


----------



## bontai Joe (Sep 16, 2003)

WOW!!!!! All I can say is WOW!!!!!!!


----------

